# ترنيمة " أنا بطلب مجدك" بس لل Better life



## b_4jesus (24 يناير 2007)

*el tarnema dy dy mn album "" bashayer fara7"" 
ana knt 3ayez akamel ba2y el album ma3 ba3d
laken ana lazem anam delwa2ty
ya rab te3gebko*​




```
http://www.2shared.com/file/1703092/bde371a0/b_4jesushotmailcom.html
```
click above there


----------



## b_4jesus (24 يناير 2007)

*momken ay 7ad mn el mo7tarefen ye2ole ezay akteb kalam makan el url el tweel da??
3ala fekra ana bafham be sor3a we isa teshofo el natega ​*


----------



## b_4jesus (25 يناير 2007)

*ya gama3a 3abarony
howa ana zbala awy kda
ento betrodo 3ala ba3d we saybeny kda leh
dana ta3ban awy fel upload we a5at wa2t kber ....
tab 3abarony be text fady 7ata​*


----------



## peterrafek (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة " أنا بطلب مجدك" بس لل Better life*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Coptic Prince (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة " أنا بطلب مجدك" بس لل Better life*

مش قادر اكتب تكست فاضي...

شكرا ليك


----------



## noob (9 مارس 2011)

الله محبه


----------

